# My new Scirocco



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Boo old single stage paint








I'm starting on the bodywork tonight, after I finish the engine mounts, and getting her to run a little better. Right now she's running on no 02 sensor and no knock sensor, she runs pretty good but :-x. I picked her up on tuesday, she had CIS problems, timing problems and ugly seats, which I kindly swapped power recaros







. Now onto the pictures! I'll keep updating as the bodywork progress's this week, ultimate goal is to be finished my h20, as I already am staying at the princess royale, booked my room already. Raceland coils are on their way, tracking says thursday. She has 100+ miles on her, odometer isn't working, at 107k right now. 









































btw this is what I do at work


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: My new Scirocco (prom king)*

wow. holy progress. lower it.







body work looks nice on the porsche http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: My new Scirocco (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_wow. holy progress. lower it.







body work looks nice on the porsche http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Raceland coils are on their way! I'm looking at my box of parts from germanautoparts, which includes front strut mounts, rear poly mounts, all new engine mounts, new plugs, wires and a distrib. Only thing I have to decide on now is a color.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new Scirocco (prom king)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great find
is this a non sunroof model?

_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_
Only thing I have to decide on now is a color. 

If you have the time, change the color, too many red 16v's out there


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah, it's a non sunroof model. 
I wanted to shoot it "8c6" Which is Porsche Orange, the Carrera GT3 color


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (prom king)*

i'm all for something different. i'm so tired of the plain. wanna do my car when your done with this one? i'll supply the paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_Yeah, it's a non sunroof model. 
I wanted to shoot it "8c6" Which is Porsche Orange, the Carrera GT3 color









cool, the non sunroof model is rare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great choice for color, looking forward to seeing this at H20


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Whoa whoa whoa the hamptons?
Nice pick up, should look awesome in GT3 orange http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocko)*

Yes, Hampton Bays. A local huh







. Now we'll have to meet up one day.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome! For some reason, to me those seats scream 1997!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Ugh finished and primed the hood today. Spent 5 hours on the hood and I still have more on it I need to fix


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: My new Scirocco (prom king)*

I can't wait to see the progress on this car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_Yes, Hampton Bays. A local huh







. Now we'll have to meet up one day.

The day my car will make it out there can I join?!?!







Try gt3 rs green


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (TooClutchVW)*

That color is nice ^^


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*

Rust is nobodys friend. I was installing my raceland suspension, when I saw a tiny spot of rust under an old repair. The car was hit here prolly about 10-15 years ago. They did a pretty nice repair I thought. I had to cut in a few new patches. This is how I spent my saturday.
























I got lazy and forgot to take pictures after grinding a lot of seamsealer to finally make it clean enough to weld... Heres where I finally made my patches.








You can see the racelands in this pic.








Then I just spotted it.
Pictures this morning of the coils
















Reverse rake... for now. I need to raise the back, and drop the front








Today I will be welding the patches in that fender. I decided to save the fender because most of the bodywork will be behind the bodykit anyway. 
More or less this is how the car will look for h20, as I will run out of time







. I will spend this winter getting it ready for paint and rebuilding the head.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Punch list on saturday included.
1) Install new Knock Sensor
2) Install new 02 sensor
3) New plugs
4) New suspension + Mounts all the way around.
5) WELD
6) Treat control arms and engine subframe with POR15. 
7) Get por 15 on my hands because the gloves broke, and now my hands are black.

Who's going to h20? I will be staying at the Princess Royale. Hope to meet some of you guys









_Modified by prom king at 8:16 AM 9-21-2009_


_Modified by prom king at 8:20 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## VWplaything (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (prom king)*

Orange...I like that.
I'm picturing that with black euro bumpers and black body kit for contrast.....that would be sharp!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VWplaything)*

That's what I'm thinking about!
Only thing I'm unsure of is the bodykit


----------



## VWplaything (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (prom king)*

I'd definitely do the body kit in black for the contrast - it would be a real head-turner, and it would accent the body design very nicely. Give it a true "euro" look.

Just in time for Halloween too!








Seriously though, I'd do it that way.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VWplaything)*

last night at 10:30 pm. The day before h20, I painted the hood, pass fender, and the flare. They looked like ass, and I didn't want it to look so bad for h20! 
















LOL the paint doesnt match
















See you guys at h20


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*

Update, car made the trip fine to maryland and back without any problems. 
Got some new parts in today. Going to start working on the shortend bumpers this weekend.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*

So been messing around here and there with her.
Updates are the following
Got a new engine for the Scirocco for a 9a swap with about 50k on it, blew very nice on the leak down test. Going to throw some new valve springs, and lifter in the head along with a set of shrick 276's. 
Pulling the motor soon, so I can jam / clean up the engine bay.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*

Decided on a color. 
Picked up Cams.
New fuel pump
Now I'm trying to decide, bodykit or no bodykit.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (prom king)*

that hood looks awesome from the pics. i got a cleaner hodd then i originally had. i already have more then 15 hours of body work into it.







something about these hoods.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

can we get an update on your shortened bumbers?
how are you coming along with them? need any advice?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

I'm almost done with the bumpers johnny. I'll post pics either this weekend or thanksgiving weekend.
Also looks like I'm closing on a deal for 11:1 83mm pistons for my 9a block too.
I love black bumpers though








More I look at both of these cars the more I want to stay red, but at the other time, I want to be different.


_Modified by prom king at 9:35 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*

Black for the win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*









was spotted over the weekend. Since i bought this car in sept. I've put about 7000 miles on it already.



_Modified by prom king at 7:37 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (prom king)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great write up ... progress in Good










_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_ Since i bought this car in sept. I've put about 7000 miles on it already.
 

I did this in this the 1st month


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*

I'm up to about 10,000 miles on my Scirocco already.
Okay because everyone loves pictures I can finally update this thread.
I've had my 9a motor for a while now, but i've finally gotten around to taking it apart.
It was very sludgy when I took off the oil cooler, and cleaned off the top of the pistons. I was told the engine had 80k on it, when I got it.
I'm not going to complain because I got the motor for free, but it had been sitting in his garage for about 4 years. The top of the pistons, I used a little simple green on a rag, and they cleaned right up. I didn't scrub them or anything yet, I didn't go to crazy, I'm debating whether I should rebuild the engine, or just toss it in and hope for the best.
The block itself was very clean, the walls of the engine are nice and smooth, you can still the factory hone. 
Will taking off the oil pan give me a better look at the engine? 
I also got a header in a trade, I was told it was a TT Head,er but I can't find any markings on it, and it looks more like a bosal design to me. But if someone can chime in here, I'd appreciate it.








[








































My garage compressors
















My home tool boxes








The header
This picture I took with my blackberry it's like a 1 mega pixel, but this is what the head looked like when I pulled it.








_Modified by prom king at 9:48 PM 12-28-2009_

_Modified by prom king at 9:49 PM 12-28-2009_


_Modified by prom king at 9:50 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Ordering new rings, and gaskets today.
Drove it this morning to find a burning smell. Uh oh. I just hope it doesn't go on fire like my e30 did.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey, I saw you at H2O in September, good looking car!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (prom king)*

let me know if you need any 16v scirocco related parts, i have a ton laying around i wont put to use.
cool project thus far, keep it up. you hard work is paying off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

thanks for the encouragement, I have this winter all lined up for the bodywork and paint. I'm just trying to get the engine work ready to go now. As of now the car is my daily driver. The motor mounts need to be changed, as well as the clutch it slips when I get on it. 

I've had a WTB thread going for a couple of months now, I need a few things.
New Blower motor
The Blower motor box, the vac lines that connect to it, that control the air vents, one of those broke off of the one on my car now.
I need side marker lamps
A rear Parcel Tray
A 16v fuel pump
My list isn't very big. Also need one of those dinky caps for the screws for the bodykit, the one that covers the screw hole connect to the front right lower valance. I'll glady pay for shipping, and or the items.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Does anyone sell a complete rebuild kit?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

im gonns call them tomorrow and see if they'll hook me up


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

more pics plz.
10k miles? Geez, I put on 5k in the 1 year I had mine. Maybe if i drove it more it would've broken less, hah.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

I will, the car is going to be shot in water based paint. Not solvent now, and I'm starting the bodywork as soon as I get back from my vacation. I'll be in Florida till next weekend.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

The only place i know of that sells a kit is topline, and they're not oem but damn close. You can buy their stuff at importperformanceparts.net
Looking good


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*

How much does that rebuild cost run?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*









http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/h...n.jpg
coming along, I have not given up! Nor will I!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (prom king)*

Well the daily is finally here and ready.
Scirocco is being pulled off the road.
The Scirocco drove through a hellish winter here in New York.
I was dailying it through the huge 26inch storm we had, and the recent 18inch storm we just had two days ago.
After 6 monthes of daily driving about 20,000 miles later. It is finally ready to go under the knife fully. 
I need some more parts, I just picked up a few parts in the classifieds but it looks as if I got ripped off, guys non responsive to me and a few other people in the thread








I need some trim pieces, a blower motor, and a few pieces for the head.


----------



## 86_rocco (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (prom king)*

What trim pieces do you need?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (86_rocco)*

Trim under the headlamps, and two covers for the bodykit.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (prom king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prom king* »_I need some trim pieces, a blower motor, and a few pieces for the head. 

Blower motor for the heater?
-Dan


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (MrPill)*

Yeah, mine sounds like the bearing is shot on the inside. Someone guy in the classifieds just burned me for those trim pieces, a working odometer cluster and the blower motor.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

prom king, you've got a PM


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

I'll make you guys laugh, that porsche we spent all that time on, in the first picture thread. Is back at the shop. Guy was rear ended, hit so hard, that it needs the frame machine, bad transfer damage on both quarters and it threw the lines off on the whole car








But on the Scirocco end, I got a few more parts in the mail. I plan on pulling the motor this weekend. I'll have moarrr pics


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

YEAR LATER UPDATE

Really busy at work :-/
Switched from Sikkens Solvent Paint to PPG Aquabase, WATERborne paint. 

Motor is out of the Scirocco

Things I've done
New Wheel Bearings all around
New Flywheel, Clutch, Pressure Plate
New Oilpump
New Bearings
New Axles
New Blower Motor
New Waterpump
New Thermostat housing 
New SENSORS all the sensors on the head.
New AC Compressor
COMPLETE Gasket Rebuild
New Clutch Cable
New Speedo Cable
Head was cleaned up at a machine shop.

Transmission was given a once over with new seals etc.

My Compressor in my garage the 220v motor went. I was planning on spotting in the engine bay in some spots, but I don't have the time to wait anymore, I want to drive this thing to H20. So I might just sand it down and spot it with a rattle can.

Here's some crappy cell phone pics, with my old engine on the floor, and my new 9a block and 1.8l head on the stand... Tools everywhere, a big friggin mess, this was two weeks ago. I haven't snapped many pictures since, but the long block is assembled and the accessories are installed, pretty much just have to put the engine on the crane and do the clutch and drop it in.

Things I still need are 
Two injectors and two lines.. When I was pulling the motor apart, I have two injectors that are stuck in the brass fittings on the old lower intake manifold. They were bent a bit in the process of trying to take the injectors out. So I need 
2 injectors
16v Distributor
Ignition Coil
That's pretty much it!



















Everyone local to me, when I show up to VW meets is like WTF is that. I live in an area ruled by mk4's and mk5's... Prolly mk6's now too.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Me not caring about the new vortex, and taking a break for my engagement party... being busy on work... 
The last month I've been cranking on the Scirocco for H20.. 








ALL new seals, waterpump, clutch, timing belt, motor mounts, oil pump....Too much done, too much money lol 









Sorry it's blury but you can see the clutch  










Motor finally installed yesterday along with the Trans, and fixed some paint chipping on the right side tower.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Still need two CIS-E injectors. 
The under the headlight trim. 
2 US Amber Turns


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

free bump for getting the car running :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, rule #1
you said its up & running, and you'll be at H20, so will I  , but I see no pics...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Thanks for the bump, and I DO recall this thread, all the way up to the one year update. That list is pretty impressive. Glad to hear the car's up and running again, it makes for a happier owner! Have fun at H2)i, you deserve it!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Will post pics and a video tonight, thanks for the bump guys.

Finishing touches [email protected]

Staying at Princess Royale for H20


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

subbing for pics and vid


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Well sorry for no pics and videos, because I've been pissed :-x

First, I thought I had a 16v Trans, got a 16v clutch... Install the 16v clutch... Finished the car, when I engaged the clutch " grinding "... Drop the trans, see that I have an 8v trans. Order a new clutch install it.

Notice that my seals on the drive flange are missing 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Scirocco/Transmission/178/4

Need those, it's friday, Mondays a holiday. 

WAAAAAAAA

Also the thermostat housing cracked randomly, and just started leaking, so I have to drop the power steering for that now. ugh ugh ugh

ALSO got stiffed on here, for an ISV and a CSV... I bought both of them from some guy and got burned.

" lost in the mail excuse as usual "


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

how far away are you from vancouver canada?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm about 45 mins east of NYC.
I'm in a better mood, because germanautoparts is fedex-ing my CV-Seals, and T-Stat housing for tomorrow


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

nice!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Okay so the clutch trans, axles everything is installed.
I'm having issues with the car though.

On a cold start, it'll start right up. It'll run for about 10 mins, I can drive it, and it bogs a little bit.
Then after about 10 mins it seems as if it floods itself out.
Then I can't start it for a few hours, because it's flooded. Obviously I know it's flooded. 
Now, would my next step be turning the idle air adjustment screw to the left to try and lean it out?

Any help here is appreciated. Would the thermotime switch also help flood the engine out if it was bad?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Updated so frustrated with CIS, I'm thinking of tossing it

Just bought another CIS-E Fuel Dizzy and box, hopefully it solves my problem.

If not I'm going carbs.


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

prom king said:


> Updated so frustrated with CIS, I'm thinking of tossing it
> 
> Just bought another CIS-E Fuel Dizzy and box, hopefully it solves my problem.
> 
> If not I'm going carbs.


I have a bunch of spare parts, but I'm on the west coast of canada


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I really don't mind paying for shipping, only if that concerns you. If it's outrageous then it might not be worth it, thank you though.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Update last night, I decided to check my intank pump and that was bad.
It was covered in munk and rust.
So last night I dropped the rear beam and the entire tank assembly. 
Waiting on a new intank pump, today I will powerwash out the tank and clean it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

UGH THE PROBLEM, inside was caked with varnish and rust. 
muriatic acid cleaned this puppy right out. 
What a project it is to take this huge friggin fuel tank out. 
Waiting for my stuff tomorrow from german auto parts. New fuel filters, transfer pump, and some lines.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Changed the bad fuel tank, bad fuel pump... 
Still having starting problems. 

Cranks fine cold. 
Car does not start when it's hot and or warm. 
Just cranks really slow. 

So I'm at my last educated guess, that the starter is hot, and bad.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

After all this 
Changed the starter fixed my starting problem. 
Idled great. 

Just drove it, got it up too 4000 rpms, heard a pop, oil began pouring out of the intake. 

 

Looks like I lost the motor


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Broke down and had the car towed too a mechanic. 
Says he changed the fuel pressure regulator and repaired most of the wiring harness, which seemd to have some corroded wires and plugs that weren't making proper connections. 
Says he's running it on the dyno tomorrow to fine tune it. 

I guess because I lack pictures in this thread nobody cares lol, seem to just be talking and venting to myself mostly. 

Once it's back in my hands, it's going to be stripped down. Fulling the body apart for paint this winter. I missed h20, and was very upset about it. Every time I saw someones Scirocco I got pissed and upset because I put a lot of work into this car to try and make it down for h20. I've spent around 1500 dollars total from German Auto parts. Pretty much everything on this car is New. The entire fueling system, drivetain, suspension , and engine was overhauled and replaced. I'm pretty confident to that I can get another 25 years out of this car. 

My winter will consist of finishing this car, and major welding on my Bertone X 1/9. 

BTW I bought this 4 days ago. 









2010 TDI


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

Can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

can't wait to see pictures of the scirocco again!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

bump
After all I've been through with the rebuild , its finally time for me to report. 
The car is running again!

Can't wait to see everyone at the upcoming shows.

After almost a year of messing with the starting problem, and low oil pressure. I've got everything straightend out. 

Respray now, and show time 

Time to enjoy the car, just purchased insurance, registration tomorrow.


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

prom king said:


> Yeah, it's a non sunroof model.
> I wanted to shoot it "8c6" Which is Porsche Orange, the Carrera GT3 color


that my friend would look sexy.:beer:

that things put you through hell. :thumbup: for sticking with it. 

and how did you like the raceland coils? i was looking at them before i found your thread.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm almost ready to throw the entire 16v in the garage, and just toss in an aba 8v.

New problem
Will start and run great with fresh new plugs, after about 10 startups the plugs get fouled and covered with black soot.
I'm assuming it's running rich. But I'm at the point where I don't know where to start and or adjust


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

man she is giving you all kinds of mess! just stick with it, im sure if its broken on your car, its been fixed by someone else before on another. we got your back!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## EuroFTW90 (Oct 29, 2008)

blew my motor 2 and a half years ago on my beloved scirocco... saddest day of my life so. it was terrible limping the car home the last 100 YARDS on a blown headgasket and spun rod bearings.... but 2 and a hlaf years and who knows how much money later its almost back. keep up the good work man and props on your work. cars going to look great and cant wait to see it. read this thread from beginning to end and subscribed :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

FAIL on my part, looks like I forgot to attach the lines on the back right top of the fuel tank. When my tank is full, gas sloshes out at the top :-/ 
Runs and drives now fine, starts right up, drives great.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Things accomplished last night.
1) Fixed the gas line issue.
2) Two brand new front tires
3) Wheel Alignment
4) Fixed the speedometer
5) Ziptied a bunch of lines.
6) Aimed my front headlamps

As far as starting issues, it seems on cold starts, takes a few cranks to get it going but once it's running, idles and drives great. 

To buy and to change list as of 3/31/11
1) Complete brake job front and back
2) Change main fuel pump, really old and rusty looking
3) Change Accumulator, the thing is scary looking.
4) New belt moldings and window seals
5) Euro headlamps, and bumpers. 

Tonight I plan on Aligning the hood and fenders. Then starting the prep for the bodywork.
Also plan on going to Home Depot or Lowes tonight, and getting a piece of peg board to make my back seat delete, trunk carpet and trunk trim.

Been in contact with Orchird Euro who's got some newish S2 rear bumpers


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey guys 

It's been a while, and I keep forgetting to post even though I lurk. 

A lot of things have happened in my life in the past couple of months. 

Scirocco is running and registered


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Just read the whole thread....glad you stuck with it, looks amazing :thumbup::beer:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Tomorrow will consist of more pictures

New Accumulator 
New Main Pump
Power Steering flush 

Going to take off one rim and try some gold out on them and see how it looks. 

Next things to get are, Belt Moldings and Door Handle Seals. But those come after paint.
If the Accumulator and main pump, fix my hot start problems, I'm go for paint


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Good build thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

belt molding who sells em?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ebay some seller has them as NOS.

Only place I can find them.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

New Main Fuel Pump
Fuel Accumulator 
Ignition Coil installed last night.

From the constant hot start problem I've had for about a year now, the starter finally started to give. Sounds like the brushes are giving out, so tonight I'm popping in a new start, and hoping that my hot-start problems will be fixed.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

prom king said:


> New Main Fuel Pump
> Fuel Accumulator
> Ignition Coil installed last night.
> 
> From the constant hot start problem I've had for about a year now, the starter finally started to give. Sounds like the brushes are giving out, so tonight I'm popping in a new start, and hoping that my hot-start problems will be fixed.


i know your out there but you should pick up a good one from thedubnutz 
i went through 3 nastras to get a good one


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

yay or nay?


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

I like it it needs black accents Btw I was out by medford today


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I need rims and spacers. I don't think I like the gold...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Smoked my tail lights




























Gave white a shot

and also picked up widen steelies 15x8 which I'm straightening now.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

15x8 Widen Steelies


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Gotta do some misc touchups, and I'll be ready for the drive to h20


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ic:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Left rear brake caliper was seized. 

Today I install a new caliper and rear brakes. 

Also stripped and primed the left front fender.

Before H20 check list is

Fix Brakes
Paint Fender
Hang Front Fender Molding
Hope it doesn't break down.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

prom king said:


> Left rear brake caliper was seized.
> 
> Today I install a new caliper and rear brakes.
> 
> ...


Its a vw it will break down


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks like I will not be making h20 in the Scirocco.

I have a weird problem on my hands, that I can't figure out yet. 

Car had solid brakes so I thought... Pedal was nice and firm... Jacked up the car with the ebrake on and noticed my left rear wheel wasn't staying locked with the parking brake on... So I notice the caliper isn't working... pop it off, and see it's seized...

Get a new Caliper install it, notice that when I'm bleeding it from the Left Rear Wheel it's sort of " dribbling out" not really pushing the fluid through the system with force... 

So I check the rest of the lines, and the Right Front and the Left Rear aren't flowing out with excessive force... the Left Front and Right Rear can be properly bleed, and are working well....

Now... my next step is going to be poping the two lines off the master, make a fitting and try to blow some compressed air through the lines to make sure they aren't clogged.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Ugh does anyone have a Brake Booster, and a Master Cylinder they could sell me?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Well the Scirocco will be missing H20 this year.

Changing the rear brake pads for me, turns into overhauling the entire brake system :banghead:

Popped the left rear tire off, to find when I took the caliper off, it was seized... install new caliper only to find I can't get enough pressure to bleed the brakes... 
Notice dirty rusty fluid....
Now, new lines, new master, new reservoir... $$$$$$$

So now I'm starting more projects, got the car running okay.
Cold start = fires right up
Warm/Hot start will start right up if I pump the gas pedal while firing. 

So now I'm getting ready to take the manifolds off and have them powder coated.
Remove the body kit and start the rest of the bodywork.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Tore apart the car last night


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Last night, blew out and cleaned and installed all new brake lines and the MKIV rear calipers.
Painted the brake booster.

Ordered a Flex-a-lite dual fan today.

Now, trying to source cheap 0 gauge wire, for a battery relocation to the trunk.

Also now trying to clean up the bay. Going to be doing some wire tucking tonight, and fixing some loose ends.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Advance still has the 2gauge bulk cable for $1.88 a foot.

in a 15 foot long 2 gauge cable - you can easily carry more than 250 amps.

The stock starter is rated at 0.95kw - that's 950 watts. THe mk3 starter is 1.1kw - that's 1100 watts. A 1.4kw Diesel starter is the biggest load you can get there - that's coming close to maxing out a 2 gauge cable at that length.

Think about it this way though - most jumper cables are 4 gauge, and about 12 feet long. Those can take the load of starting - that's all they do.

Your other option is to find an e30 (mid 80s-90s 3 series) BMW in a salvage yard. Many e30s have a trunk mounted battery - but it was an option - so this awesomely over-engineered 00 gauge battery cable can be added quite easily to cars that have front mount batteries. It even provides a post to put a battery clamp on to at the front.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

i bought some welder cable from a welding supply store. they had a wire remnant box that the counterguy pointed out to me. i think i paid around 30.00 for 20 feet. 00 gauge


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Just called Advanced, my two local stores don't have it


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

O.E.M Brake Reservoir with Cap


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Pulled the entire wiring out of the engine last night.
Found a lot of brittle wire...

So now I'm at a crossroads... a big 4 way intersection.

Fix my original harness.
Convert to Megasquirt
Convert to Carbs
Walk away lol

I'm leaning towards Carbs... 

Simple, no wiring... 

I've been looking at Megasquirt, but wiring scares me. I can't find anyone in the are who would help me wire and tune.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Just bought a Weber 45 Carb setup.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Installed the new brake master cylinder and brake reservoir

















Old Master - filled with bad fluid, and rust
I changed all the lines.
MKIV Calipers in the rear, new pads all around.









Painted calipers?


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

prom king said:


> Installed the new brake master cylinder and brake reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why gold pony boy?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I have gold , tan. black and blue lol
Just picked gold, thought it was classyyy


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

prom king said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Did some cleaning up last night. Pulled out the wiring harness

Getting ready to get rid of what I don't need anymore in the harness since I'm going to be running carbs.

I'm going to be tucking and extending certain parts of the harness. Next thing to order is wiring loom, power distribution block, grounding block.

One thing I noticed was I saw a giant drop of transmission fluid on my axle. SO, it looks like my drive flange seal is leaking, because it's coming from that cup.
So while I'm waiting for the carb setup to come, I plan on pulling the trans and changing those two drive flanges on the cups, and I might spray the transmission with some silver paint to make it nice and shinny.
This is something I should have done last year when I had the transmission out. But of course I rushed it to get back on the road.

So at H20, I left my valve cover, some misc brackets, alternator shell, and my strut bar with 4ever kustoms to get powder coated 
I also bought a fellow Scirocco owners carb setup, impulse byer


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Strut Bar all finished.

Today I'll be running all new fuel lines under the car for the carbs.
Ordering a FPR Gauge from Jegs for my regulator.

I sanded down the left side of the engine bay last night, and also the main " tray " area. 
Getting ready to repaint it with single stage paint.

Car is coming along


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Got a few more parts in the mail today.

Switching the Clutch cable from Self Adjusting to Manual...
What a waste of money the (self adjusting)... Figures, research before you buy... I didn't... it operates fine but doesn't grab in the correct position so under heavy load it slips.

Power Washed and De-Greased the engine bay last night, also sanded down the left side frame rail and started prepping that for paint. 
I plan on priming the engine bay tonight.
Installing the new high volume low pressure fuel pump and running new fuel lines.

If anyone needs CIS-E Injector lines, Fuel Pumps, Accumulators... I have mint crap


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Update 10/26/11

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves tonight.
I ordered a NLS Crank Case vent block off plate.
Bought my catch can from Summit got some AN lines, and braided line from ebay.
I bought multiple things from multiple places, I'm doing this build as cheap as I can get. I'm trying to save for a wedding too.










Came across this for free... It's from a Lexus RX330, A/T transmission cooler... Think I could use this as an oil cooler?

I still have more seam sealer, and old paint to strip in the engine bay. I'm almost ready to etch prime, and prime finally.

Next things to buy are a USRT Shifter.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

lots of sanding/wire brushing


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

Gotta ask what is up with those seats? Pretty nifty looking just not something I would expect to see in a Scirocco.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

wku88omerta said:


> Gotta ask what is up with those seats? Pretty nifty looking just not something I would expect to see in a Scirocco.


I got them from a friend in a trade. I'm actually having them re-done as we speak


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't believe how much work you've done on this Scirocco. It seems like dropping the transmission is just a typical weekend task for you! I'm really impresses. And I'm relieved that there is someone else out there that has struggled harder than I have. The difference between me and you, however, is that you do things the right way, you plan ahead, and you SUCCEED!

Anyway, mad props. You car is hawt. 

Looking forward to carbbed goodness. It is going to be awesome.  :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

LastMartian said:


> I can't believe how much work you've done on this Scirocco. It seems like dropping the transmission is just a typical weekend task for you! I'm really impresses. And I'm relieved that there is someone else out there that has struggled harder than I have. The difference between me and you, however, is that you do things the right way, you plan ahead, and you SUCCEED!
> 
> Anyway, mad props. You car is hawt.
> 
> Looking forward to carbbed goodness. It is going to be awesome.  :thumbup:


When I first got the car in 2009, I was in a different place then I am now. Financially and literally... I was still living at home, and doing the initial engine swap in my garage/driveway. It was a hard task to do, when your moms yelling at you, and embarrassed by the fact you're working in her driveway :-x

So now in my new place where I have my own personally car barn... I basically have an outdoor shop with a 4.5 deep pit. But I've hit every bump in the road with this car... I'm happy to have the vortex, and to be able to come on here and ask questions, and document my progress... But back on track, I have the money to set a side for this project and I have the space, to take my time and do it right. 
But thank you for the comment, it's encouraging.


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

high build primer 









My compressor + filter / regulator + another filter + I run a filter before the spray gun.
Compressor is old, but a freebie, 5HP, 220V

So I primed last night, I'm ready to block it and paint it.
My fingers are cold, it's 38 degrees now 
I'll have to run the heater in the shop now to warm it up.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Update
Things I've picked up in the past few days
USRT Shifter Kit
NLS Crankcase Breather Kit (I have to mail mine back I clicked the wrong one)
020 80% Shim Kit (Fixing leaking drive flanges) 
Odds and ends from GAP

A fellow texer Dub_in_Rio sold me a 1/4 Glass to replace
I mailed vw_daun a money order the other day for a parcel tray


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

On a side note, I think I gave myself a concussion today.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Mmmm.....shiny. :thumbup:


----------



## poomwah (Sep 29, 2011)

paint looks great
concussion doesnt sound so fun though


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Head is at the Machine Shop


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Huge update with pics coming tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Also thanks to Mr Brown  I have some more beautiful body parts for backups, and a beautiful new Windshield


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Need moar pics! 

Did you get the correct block-off plate? I changed my mind and ended up getting the NLS one with the breather hole - so I have one spare. 

With bushes - having run both types, I'd go Powerflex all day long - Prothane ones are wayyyyy to hard.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

mr.brown said:


> Need moar pics!
> 
> Did you get the correct block-off plate? I changed my mind and ended up getting the NLS one with the breather hole - so I have one spare.
> 
> With bushes - having run both types, I'd go Powerflex all day long - Prothane ones are wayyyyy to hard.


 I took a crap load of pics with my DSLR just haven't uploaded them yet. 

Yeah I got the correct plate, an AN Adpator to run with the breather plate from NLS. 

The Power Flex bushings look really nice, but they are pricey at 55 for the Front, and 55 for the Rear, they don't sell them in a kit complete.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

My Parts Washer 








My garage in my backyard, with a pit


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Spec Clutch from USRT Shipped today 

as well as the Powder Coated parts from 4everkustoms


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Got some of my parts back today, and I couldn't be happier. 
Satin Black Alternator casing 
Satin Black Alternator tensioner 
Satin Black Coil Mounting Bracket 
And Cooper Valve Cover. 

I also have my strut bar, coming back in the copper color, as well as another Wrinkle Red Valve Cover.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

and my bad luck strikes again 

The strut bar is " lost " according to ups. 

Now I need a new front strut brace, can anyone help me out? 

RIP









((


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

On a more positive note, I did some powdercoating today and some playing around









Wire Wheeled some brackets








Cleaned before powder coating








"one of my many cool tools "








My commercial oven, strickly for powder-coating only 








k-bar just freshly coated before baking... you can see it looks like it's dusty








My 75 dollar harbor freight gun, that works great








Bracket after baking








k-bar after baking 








Popped the windshield out today, I love my dash


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So my Strut Bar is still lost 

I haven't been luck enough to find one in the classifieds either 

Today I'll be ordering my power-flex bushings.

On another note, this weekend, I cleaned up the water-pump housing getting it ready to reinstall. Also torqued the head 4 times, in sequence to 85pounds with my ARP head studs. 

Also tore down the transmission to do an overhaul... I'll post some pictures as well as kind of a DIY guide to the 80% Shim Kit, and the USRT Shift Linkage.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Finally finished my trans assembly, now just install the cups, push rod, throwout bearing etc and ready to go.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Tough crowd. I feel like I'm wasting time with this thread.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

prom king said:


> Tough crowd. I feel like I'm wasting time with this thread.


Nearly 10,000 views so I'd have to disagree


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ive been watching it, everything looks nice, a lot of us probably just dont have much to say


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

That was my emo post, I feel like I'm talking to my wife about my Scirocco, a lot of talking and no response lol.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

A lot of hard work on this build and it's good to see someone putting this level of effort into one of these cars. Keep it up and you will definitely have one hell of a nice ride to show for it.

I'm just getting back around to my rocco's after close to 6 years of letting them sit. Trying to juggle working them both of them as well as my current DD/project car.

Wish I had the skills for the body work like you do though. It's about the only thing I lack to learn, but I don't think I have the patience to build that skill. Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So after some Freeze Plug Issues :facepalm:
After I deleted the breather box on the block, I needed to close up the hole on the block... without measuring like a dummy I just ordered a freeze plug from GAP. When it came with all my other crap I realized it was a 40mm and my hole is 35mm, luckily my local autoparts store had some.

So last night I sealed the breather box hole with my 35mm freeze plug, and installed the waterpump.

So today I'm getting a big powdercoat powder delivery. 
I ordered some reflective chrome base
http://www.powderbuythepound.com/OUT_GAS_FORGIVING_CHROME_FOIL.html
http://www.powderbuythepound.com/STARBRITE_ORANGE_COPPER.html
And some Orange Copper.

I've been messing around, I have the space, tools and patience for it, so why not learn 
I've done just about every bracket out on my car and I LOVE the way powdercoating comes out in comparison to paint.
So tonight I plan on sanding down my engine brackets, and prepping them for powder.
I'm going to be applying the reflective chrome as the base, and then applying the candy translucent color on top of the chrome. I'll take pictures obviously when everything is all said and done.

On another side note, the wedding is in June, almost 4 months away now


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

New Powder Coating Oven


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

Not ad bad color, looks good. A buddy of mine recently had his BBS centers PC'd a copper-vien color and they came out fantastic.

Keep up with the progress and get as much done before the wedding. Once you say "I do", you will be doing other things for a bit and might not get much time to play with the car.


----------



## duscrub20 (Jan 27, 2007)

Your dedication is envious. I think its more fun when your project is not your daily. The carbs sound awesome when you get em goin. Im in shirley and looking for anyone to help me with setting up megasquirt on my 16v digi. Do you have any ideas for a fellow islander?


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

prom king said:


> Tough crowd. I feel like I'm wasting time with this thread.



Awwww, we gots luv fer ya Prom King! 











(Just stay the hell away from John Travolta.)


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Calimus said:


> Not ad bad color, looks good. A buddy of mine recently had his BBS centers PC'd a copper-vien color and they came out fantastic.
> 
> Keep up with the progress and get as much done before the wedding. Once you say "I do", you will be doing other things for a bit and might not get much time to play with the car.


She wants me to finish it before h20 lol. 

Where in Shirley are you? I grew up in East Yaphank lol

hahaha sweet picture. I'm planning on putting the engine mounts on the block this weekend, and dropping the motor back in! 

I'm still trying to find a rear strut, and sway bar. Aside from that and a few minor parts, I think I'm good to go.


----------



## duscrub20 (Jan 27, 2007)

Im actually down in mastic bch but most people recognize shirley. Im keeping the dream alive over here. Probably gonna make a few meets this year. Keep up the beautiful work


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So the fenders have been stripped, blocked and primed. Ready to be final blocked before I jam them and paint them in full.
My shop uses PPG Aqua Base paint. So I'll be shooting the car in the next couple of months in Water based paint. 

I just picked up a Quart of some SEM rust shield, which I'll give the fenders a coat on the inside. 

This weekend, I'm going to be mocking up a few more things, and getting ready for the engine to go in the car. 

I'm also working on a battery box. I bought a battery box from a MKV Jetta, however the stock 16v battery is to big so I have to find a smaller battery.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

prom king said:


>


Cover is looking nice! I would love to see those lines polished


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking good Joe.
Keep up the good work, just checkin' in to say a long-overdue Hi! :wave:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Man this is a sweet build. :wave:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you guys. I've been really busy with side-jobs.










Newest work horse. 

I started tuning a motorcycle getting it ready for summer. I have some work planned on the Scirocco this weekend, but a lot of powdercoating for friends to do beforehand!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

This is why I haven't worked on the Scirocco  I built a bike 

The engine is built assembled, but I haven't given up!


----------



## The87Prophet16v (Apr 18, 2012)

Such the right move to make man. good luck on the build!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

The87Prophet16v said:


> Such the right move to make man. good luck on the build!


 Thanks 

Uh oh bike is finished I'm riding! 

The wedding is in less than a month... 

The other day I finished the trans rebuild, and installed the 80% shim kit etc, all new seals , push rod etc.


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

Bike looks sweet Joe! Been workin' on getting mine going lately too...hopefully this w/e.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Update

I'm married, and the Scirocco festivities have begun again!

Big update coming!

Engine is ready to be install this weekend!

I need to find someone with some spare sensors on the side of the head, where the coolant temp, thermotime switch etc go, I lost mine, and I just need to plug them up. Anyone have any spare sensors they can sell or donate to the cause?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Engine is ready to be dropped in. :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

nice, and congrats!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah :-/ , soooo before I put the motor in, I have a few while you're at its to do... 

Control Arm Bushings ( Do not have ) 
One new Control Arm ( Do not have ) 
Tie Rods ( Do not have ) 

Rack Bushings ( I have ) 
Sway Bar Bushings ( I have ) 

Clean up and powdercoat sway bar links, brackets. LOTS of degreasing! 










Another bike??? lol I have to much going on.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

USRT instructions aren't very clear on where to put these shelves or spacers. I think this is correct because the arm is even.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

New control arms coming tomorrow from GAP 
Little more cleaning and powder coating and the engine is ready to be dropped back in.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Fixed my shift linkage... I'll show an updated picture. 



SO GOOD thing I caught this now and I hope nobody else makes this mistake like I did. 

I have a 16v, which naturally I assumed I had a 16v Trans 

I just realized sitting on my bench, I installed the wrong seal. I have an 8v 4k Trans... which means small spline and a bigger seal in the middle. 

http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/12775 
I installed this.... 

http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/12770 
And I need this. 

Otherwise I would have ruined my brand new spec clutch


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Ran the new fuel line, installed the new fuel pump 
New Control Arms with all new bushings 
Cleaned De-greased the rack! Greased it, installed new tie rods, mount bushings and also installed new boots. I wire wheeled it and painted it black again. 
I cleaned , wire wheeled the sway bar, painted it black, also changed all the bushings. 








Finally installed these on the lower control arm/sway bar brackets. One was missing and the other was bent. 

On the engine I installed and mounted the clutch/flywheel. Engine is pretty much ready to install, just going to clean up the wiring right now.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Last nights mission was a success, all I can say is that I'm very happy the engine is finally in the car.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I made a punch list last night

(Need or Find old one) Gas Pedal Grommet Done
(Need) Engine Exhaust Stud + Nuts and Washers Done
Hood release Cable!! ( have the new one just have to install it )
Tighten Passenger Side Motor Mount 
Install Starter + Front Motor Mount + Run new wires
Alternator Power Wire ( making new one )
Block Off Fuel Return Line
Tuck Wires in Frame Rail
Drivers Seat Being Reupholstered (pickup this friday 8/17)
(Need)Exhaust Hangers (3)
Install Clutch Cable
Charge New Dead Battery
(Need) HOSE CLAMPS
Install Clamps on Tie Rod Boots
Tighten Ball Joints
Install Axels!
Spot Paint Radiator Support Upper


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

- Congrats. (wow!) 

- Great progress, keep up the good work.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Pretty sick build, love the touch of minor accents like the orange passenger side engine mount :thumbup: That satin finish on the alternator looks awesome too. Keep at it, should be fun to drive once it's done.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

8716vrocco said:


> Pretty sick build, love the touch of minor accents like the orange passenger side engine mount :thumbup: That satin finish on the alternator looks awesome too. Keep at it, should be fun to drive once it's done.


Thank you guys. It's been a long road, and now I have to tackle tuning the carbs once everything is wired. 

I do need a wideband though, one more thing to add to the list!


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

i love the carbs in the 16v,, very clean work!!!

regards

lalostonevw.:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Starting wiring a couple of days ago, I've done a lot in the past few days. Lots of heatshrink wrap and butt connectors! 

Thank you


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

prom king said:


> Starting wiring a couple of days ago, I've done a lot in the past few days. Lots of heatshrink wrap and butt connectors!
> 
> Thank you




Finished up all the major wiring, except for the MSD system. I wasn't getting spark from the boxes, I just processed an RMA with them, so hopefully I'll have my MSD system back in about two weeks.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Waiting for some correct size hose clamps. 








Wrapped most of the cables, have a little more to go, but this tech flex wrap is nice. 








I ordered some more powder, to powdercoat my stacks to match the valve cover. 
I'm waiting on my order from GAP, for more coolant, and a swaybar bracket. 

Tonight I'll be welding in my exhaust, and hooking up the wideband. 

What's left. 
1) MSD boxes ( right now temp wired ) 
2) Finish USRT Shifter 
3) Swaybar Bracket 
4) Top Off Coolant 
5) Change hose clamps ( pet peeve) 
6) Weld Exhaust + Install wideband


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Another update with pics to come tonight.

Was a project mocking up the exhaust, I picked up an exhaust from mr brown a while back


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

A little video of it running. I have to fine tune it, I'll be changing the needles and jets as soon as they come. But as of right now she runs and fires right up.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks awesome! 
:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

mr.brown said:


> Looks awesome!
> :thumbup:


 Thank you, it's getting there!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Got my seat back from the Upholester last week. 

Ready to start the bodywork this weekend. 

Been wrapped up in little sidejob projects. 
My friend bought an engine cover for an Audi... wanted it on this Golf R 









































Getting close to finally being able to do nice things on my Scirocco.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Engine bay looks great (Rocco)


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> Engine bay looks great (Rocco)


 :laugh: Thank you


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Started playing with the wheels last night.









How I got them, crappy rattle canned black with rust everywhere.

I sand blasted them, and then primed them powder primer. 



















The outter lip I'm going to finish tonight, and do it gloss black. I'm pretty sure, I'll rock these wheels for a while, till I can afford something I like, or find something I like.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So it's been a while.
Hurricane hit, wife's been pregnant, and I have a Scirocco? Plus work for a living???
I've been slowly working on the Scirocco, but haven't accomplished much because I've been dedicating all my spare time to an extension on my apartment. 

I bought two sets of rims... I found a set of Zender Sports I fell in love with and couldn't pass up... and then a dream set of RMS were up for grabs but not really... so I impulse bought them! 
They are fully polished inside and out, they are beautiful...

Needs to be lower? 


































SO I went a little wheel crazy. It's getting to the winter now, bodywork is in progress. 
Car is running and driving now, I'm going to finish the interior just need to make a trunk/back seat delete.
Major tuning is done, just have to fine tune the carbs now.









Extension + Siding !! 








Added another tool box to the collection lol

So after Hurricane Sandy, a big gas crisis, and power outages.... Everything is back to normal!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Knock Knock

Who's there?










2 came last week, and the other two arrived today.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Happiest day of my life.... me and my wife were married on June 23rd 2012... 9 Months later someone came into our lives 

















Jack Joseph
Born 3/22/13 6lbs 15ozs 22 inches 

















It's still snowing, and freezing here in New York  All I need to do is road test and fine tune the Scirocco. First nice day, that's 50ish degrees I can fine tune the carbs. 
Bodywork is the part I'm looking forward to.

So married, finished the extension, baby is here, and now I can focus on finally finishing the Scirocco in my spare time


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Congrats man!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

Congrats Joe. Beautiful family.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats man.

Awesome car too...

:beer:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you

Sneak peak at my hidden aux fusebox... I didn't want 10 wires to the terminal so I made it simple.
4 wires total to the battery terminals
2 to the positive 1 ( starter ) 1 ( aux fusebox ) 1 ( Ground on trans bracket ) 1 ( ground to aux fusebox ) 










I'm going to add another ground from the Aux fusebox, but for now this is it hidden in the bottom of the Apron panel. 










This is what I've been slowly working on, wrapping each individual wire, heat shrinking it etc.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Ran out of 2 gauge crimps, just picked up some today, last wire goes from the starter to the empty spot on the battery terminal.









Went to the dealer, and bought this clip for terminal 50.

Last night, I bought a mothers polishing cone, and couldn't contain myself








I brought the wheel in the house, and gave it a shower and a little polish up.
My wife said " are you really washing your rims in my shower??? "


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking sweet!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Bolted down the battery with a new Chrome bolt from the local sears hardware going out of business. I got a 3.19 bolt, for .50 cents, I grabbed a lot of stainless and chrome metric hardware and washers.
I finally redid my grounds, and starter wires , tucked and hide them as best as I could. Spent about 20 mins on the car today, all I had to spare. I just have to put the stacks/filters on the carbs, tape everything up... give it an alightment and take her for a test drive. That looks like tomorrows plan if all goes well...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Crappy pictures but update.

AC hole delete is done.









What I found at sears hardware. I primed, painted and then O-ringed it 









Really really bad crappy cell phone picture.

Yesterday was 75 degrees! I tuned & synced the cars, she's running great now.
I have a little oil leak to address on the oil pan from one spot. 

Have to button up a few stupid things like tucking the power-steering lines nice and neat with some zipties etc, but she's ready for paint .

I'm looking for a set of S2 hinges if anyone has an extra pair laying around. I was thinking of having them sent out to be chromed


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Seats are in it.
Been driving and tuning getting it ready.


My jetting
150 Mains
190 Air
F9 55 Idle Jets
36 Chokes
45 Pump Jets

Runs about 13 on the wideband through the entire powerband.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

prom king said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sneak peak at my hidden aux fusebox... I didn't want 10 wires to the terminal so I made it simple.
> 4 wires total to the battery terminals
> 2 to the positive 1 ( starter ) 1 ( aux fusebox ) 1 ( Ground on trans bracket ) 1 ( ground to aux fusebox )


I really, _really_ need one of these in my life.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> I really, _really_ need one of these in my life.


It was only 20 bucks, and it's really nice quality. Thank you :heart:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Finished all my wiring, tinkering and nuts and bolts.
I have to adjust the linkage a little bit better, but now it's good enough.

I'm finally "ready" to finally start doing bodywork. I wanted it to run/drive before starting another project.
Airfuel is about 12-13 throughout the entire powerband.

I bought another set of hinges to maybe chrome, or do something crazy with. I'm in the process of trying to " dress " the engine bay up a little more. I wish I had the money to have my carbs chromed


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice work! That engine bay looks awesome with those colors :thumbup: Very jealous of your gold bbs centers! And congratulations on the new born :beer:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yesterday I had about 2 hours to spare, so I finally got around to taking everything off the car and getting ready to prep the car for paint. 













































Found some rust 













































I love my dash isn't cracked . I'm sorry 



















Not looking forward to putting the doors back together 










New drivers door, I got from a fellow Scirocco owner, mr.brown  










Mine was starting to rust 










Doors are pretty straight, same with the rest of the car... they just need light bodywork 










Worst spot is right here, the car was hit on this side... the reason I can tell is because it looks like the hinges were changed, and when I first got the car I had to put a patch on this side. 

Also just bought some hinges... I plan on having them chromed, just for fun and be different. I also ordered some chrome goodies on ebay.de from the clean chrome dude to dress up the engine bay a little. Also ordered chrome door handles from moogie and some other odds and ends. 

So next step is to jam the parts.... and now I'm inspired to shave my hatch go wingless... 

I wish I had done a color change now  

I wonder how a Red Engine Bay with Nepal Orange car would look......


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

New Chrome Outter Handles from Moogie 
They look okay. 
Looking into Porsche 944 Handles now that are metal not plastic. 

New OZ bolt tool I got for ten bucks from ebay uk 









Moogie was out of stock when I went to order these, I got these from ebay.de from Greece lol 

Also expecting a shipment from Germany


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So I started doing the bodywork on the doors yesterday. 
They are ready for primmer, I just ran out of etching primer. 
Tonight they'll be primed. Then this coming weekend, it'll be time to prime the body. 

Everything is going to be doubled primed, and blocked. 



























Ugh this was after I degreased it 









rot on the bottom of the door 








More scuffing


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Primed the doors yesterday, realized, I only snapped pictures of the same door lol. There's prob about 5 coats on them, I plan on blocking them and re-priming them.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Payaya orange*



prom king said:


> Yeah, it's a non sunroof model.
> I wanted to shoot it "8c6" Which is Porsche Orange, the Carrera GT3 color


 
2002 Audi TT color...orange metallic! Sick! 


(so you wrap Porcas is newspaper?????) Are you busy at Christmas? LOL 

The six teen valve is EXACTLY like my old one...down to the wheels....faded pinky reddish!eace:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

sciroccohal said:


> 2002 Audi TT color...orange metallic! Sick!
> 
> 
> (so you wrap Porcas is newspaper?????) Are you busy at Christmas? LOL
> ...


 Yeap tornado pink! I wish I had done my car another color , but I like Tornado red! 


I just spent 200 bucks on ebay.de on more shiny stuff. 










More pictures


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Had some down time today, at work decided to clean up my tail lights


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Stripped the roof, and both quarters today. Have a little more sanding to go... Have to sand the rear body panel, and the front cowl.... have a few dents to fix as well. 
I was actually really surprised, I didn't find any old bodywork in the quarters or roof!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

The last new aftermarket fender from my supplier 



















It's been super busy at my shop. But slowly getting stuff done!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

What'd you start with on the tails? Looks good! I think I touched mine with 320 once and it didn't seem like it was gonna be fun so I left them alone...but gonna be gettin a coat of paint soon, so I need to do something.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> What'd you start with on the tails? Looks good! I think I touched mine with 320 once and it didn't seem like it was gonna be fun so I left them alone...but gonna be gettin a coat of paint soon, so I need to do something.


Started with 80, it took a while, and def wasn't fun.
The only thing that sucks if there are any cracks in the tails, when you sand them out they show more. 
I'd do yours if you want


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Got a few things back from the chromer 
Of course crappy cell phone pictures, they do not do them justice. 
Chromed my Hood hinges, hood prop rod, and an extra valvecover I had. Very happy with the results this guys work is fantastic.
I sent my Alternator casing to him to have that done as well.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

prom king said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...e8k/w1246-h701-no/IMG_20130530_181224_283.jpg
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...UHk/w1246-h701-no/IMG_20130530_181218_773.jpg
> 
> Got a few things back from the chromer
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

these chrome parts will look Awesome on your Scirocco


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks.

Now I'm looking at new lips for the RM's , bolts and red/gold center caps.
1.5 inch in the front
2.5 in the rear
195/50 15s , hmmm 

I see that thread pop up. " Is this going to be a money pit? " As I'm about to drop 900 dollars on lips, bolts and bbs centercaps. 

I don't even want to know how much money I've spend on this car through out the years.

Thinking of Selling the Zenders, but I like them to much, I like both the Zenders are RMS



This weekend I'll be in Atlantic City for a Bachelor party, I doubt I'll get anything done, but my bother in law is going to be around so he'll help me on Sunday wrap up the body and we'll shoot some primer and get ready to block it.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

SO I DIDN'T WIN ANYTHING IN ATLANTIC CITY. I actually broke the rules that the strippers laid out... there were only 3... 1) No Hitting 2) No Bitting 3) No pictures... I took a picture, when I was completely trashed 

But I did get home and place an expensive order with Racing Team Hoffman for 
Two 2inch Lips for the Front
Two 2.5inch Lips for the Rear
Red/Gold BBS Center Caps
120 New Gold Bolts 
And some Sealant 

I also got some of the parts I ordered from ebay.de in the other day 









Chrome Safety Catch to match the chrome hood hinges , hood prop rod and valve cover...









Gold Plated Hose Clamps









Yeah I bought a gold plated oil cap :-x








Chrome Hose Clamps








Chrome Door Locks & Striker








Chrome Cam Bolt








Chrome Fender Screws

Also forgot to add, I bought a NOS FWS Seal, I'm very excited for 

Money pit?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Non tinted just cleared & Stock

















It's really hard to take a picture of a smooth tail light without getting reflection lol








Smoked Clear Coat after sanding.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Looks sick, I love all the little details you're adding :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks guys 

Got time set a side tomorrow to do some more work on her :thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Racing Team Hoffman isn't responding to my emails


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Specs on wheels 

2.0 Front 
2.5 Rear 

 yay for random packages


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Ordered these on 5/11/13, just got em 6/24/13... Thanks customs 

Ordering a trunk seal today.

Last weekend was our One Year Anniversary, and my sons 3 month 

Anyone know where I can find New Scirocco Floor mats?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Also reblocked and reprimed the doors and fenders










Hood is the only major panel, I don't have primed. I have about 6 hours of bodywork on the hood... The hood had to be changed at one point, because there are about 5 layers of paint on the friggin hood. 

But she's primed!


----------



## manofsteele2003 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome work! When you're done with your paint let me know when you can start on mine


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

shiny 

Blocked the car then primed it again. Now, to finish the hood.... the rest of the parts, doors, and fenders will be painted Friday, and the car will be painted Saturday.

umpkin:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Couple of teaser shots


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great, but at this point why leave the antenna base in?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> Looks great, but at this point why leave the antenna base in?


My headliner was mostly intact, and after reading the headliner DIY, I really didn't feel like tackling that project.

After doing all the bodywork, and engine... I'm tired. Still have a lot left to go, still have to reassemble the BBS's...
I really just want to finish the car and enjoy it rather than add another big project I really didn't have time for  I really thought about it. But couldn't do it.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya I agree it's a pita to remove it. Not the best design idea they had with the vinyl headliner glued etc.

Car looks great though. In the end once all done you'll forget all the frustration and time spent.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

sexy


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

god damn this looks so familiar to me. 

if you're taking it to h2o, we HAVE to do photoshoot.

also... can you give me the link to where you got the chrome fender screws and chrome door latch from?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Still have to tighten down the fenders & align this side a tiny bit better.









Finger in the shot , but you can see the chrome prop rod and hinges. I still have to put the chrome safety catch & valve cover on.










I really wish I had bought a dbot raintray!

Waiting for my chrome handles to come back from the locksmith, I'm having him swap the tumblers from my old handles into the new ones... I pulled mine out, and they fell apart. 
I also really really like these Zenders a lot now, and I'm going to have a hard time choosing the Zenders or the RMS


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Installed the new polish aluminum strut caps 

I can't find one of my hardware buckets. I need to buy in the classifieds some linkage, I lost the linkage for the handles  I think it got tossed by accident by someone at my shop ugh.
I need both drivers and passengers linkage, I think at my house, I have a spare door, but I want to be sure. I'm getting my handles back in 20 mins , but can't assemble them


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*very much ELEGANT*

Super job boyo...
Love the shot under the tent....so purposeful...almost 'bite yer ankle'.

Is it just me or are the 16V flares and cwap, just awful to the lines of an elegant car!

watching intently.

Maybe an answer to the voiced question. Am I spending too much money/time and lucre on such a car?

*Time is the equalizer.*..if you keep it a long time and you have defined the mission, stuck with it in your heart and mind and resist being fickle....Spending this much effort into a car you'll be driving 10 years from now....makes the divisor EASY.

$10,000 into a S-2
10 years
Residual $5000 (conservative)
*money spent per year...$500......EXCEPTIONAL!!!!*eace::wave:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

sciroccohal said:


> Super job boyo...
> Love the shot under the tent....so purposeful...almost 'bite yer ankle'.
> 
> Is it just me or are the 16V flares and cwap, just awful to the lines of an elegant car!
> ...


thank you


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Saturday, I did some misc polishing around the car, and assembled the doors, glass, belt moldings, and handles.

I'm waiting for my wiper-less glass to come, before I install the hatch.

My upholster effed me, he had my door cars since March, and never bothered to do them... He gave me the I got busy excuse... so today I'm going to find a new upholster. 

Other than that, it's finally coming together.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

prom king said:


>


Now your just being mean!... Sweet vett!


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Great job Prom King! I am very happy to see all of these Scirocco II projects reaching fruition. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Great job Prom King! I am very happy to see all of these Scirocco II projects reaching fruition. :thumbup:


 Thank you


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Seats??? What are Seats??? Dirtyyyy but panels and seats yayyyy 

The friggin speakers were a nightmare to install.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Painting the rest of the bodykit today the 4 flares, and 2 door moldings...

But it's pretty much assembled, new windshield is in... going to get it inspected today... other than that. It's time to enjoy her.









On the other hand, I traded my motorcycle for this 
50,000 miles on it, original owner, i just have to fix the top. 

Been extremely busy at work, I have a sign in my office... " No new Jobs till Sept 16th "


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

Love those seats :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So yesterday I dropped it off at my friends shop.

I left the AUX fan running after it sat for a couple of hours, battery was completely dead, and wouldn't hold a charge. After 30 mins on the charger only read about 11.6  Luckily the battery is still under warranty. Swapping it out with another battery today.

HOWEVER, STARTERS STARTERS STARTERS, I don't understand since CIS this motor has been going through starters so quickly. It must be because it's hard to turnover :screwy:? Well I had to buy another starter now, I bought a TDI starter this time, and plan on finally using the ford starter relay I have laying around. Hopefully this solves my problems. I can't understand why I've been going through starters like crazy. 

Punch list of things left to do before H20.
1) Install bodykit
2) Fix exhaust leak
3) Adjust USRT Shift Linkage better
4) CLEAN

Not much left to do!

I just hope I can get this starter issue resolved. I remember when Rocco Julie was also going through starters like crazy... The starter that is in the car is a Valeo from GAP. I don't know if there was a bad batch or something?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Lookin good! Hope to be at h2o myself... However, my punch list is still a good amount


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Lookin good! Hope to be at h2o myself... However, my punch list is still a good amount


You scratch my back I'll scratch yours 
I wish we were closer, to bad you're not in Farmingville anymore.

I'm looking at an AIR setup for Winter now, talking to the guys at bag riders now. 

That looks like the winter plan.

I'm ready to install the 16v bodykit, it's the thing I do not look forward to... I hate double sided tape, and sticking these flares sucks. I hate urethane glue as well, both ways suck ass.

This weekend, she's coming home 
I'm going to be installing the bodykit, notching the frame, tidying up the engine bay, putting on the RMS, and other than that. We'll see! 

She's aligned, inspected, and on the road legally.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Notching the frame? Why?

Would have been better before paint no?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> Notching the frame? Why?
> 
> Would have been better before paint no?


Yes, I completely forgot to do it. It would have been smart do it that way. Hopefully I don't have to notch much and can do it pretty cleanly and do a little spot paint.
I plan on going air ride, during the winter.. so I might put it on hold till then.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd say at this point wait fr the air ride, since there is no benefit to doing it now anyways, AND you get o drive the car a little, plus who knows maybe plans will change or the air ride may require more mods.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> I'd say at this point wait fr the air ride, since there is no benefit to doing it now anyways, AND you get o drive the car a little, plus who knows maybe plans will change or the air ride may require more mods.


Very true, I just hope I can go low enough to tuck the BBS's nice.



















So finally I installed the bodykit, and drove the car on a 30 mile trip. Didn't have any problems, hiccups or headaches! It felt good to drive her!










So left is false floor, ( debating whether I should carpet it or use wood ) , fix the radio, noticed one of the speakers wasn't working, clean and detail the engine bay, install the BBS's. But finally she's coming together. Been a long time coming.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking awesome! Nice job on e kit, I hate installing them too! I'd go carpet. Congrats on the "no issues" run.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice work!! Is she going to make it to ocean city ?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Nice work!! Is she going to make it to ocean city ?


Absolutely , we have a condo booked. :thumbup: Are you going to make it?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I sure hope so! The car won't be 100% but I don't care lol


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I wish I had gotten 195/45s for the front, or 185s. I have 195/50s and 2 inch lips on the front. I'm happy with the fitment, but would have liked them to stretch a little more like the rear. However, the rear is 2.5inch lips. 










Almost ready for H20. Have to make the floor for the back seat delete, and trunk. Buy some 6x9 speakers for the parcel tray I found. It already had the holes cut for them 
Other than that, clean and detail


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice work, did you just apply new black vinyl to the B pillars, similar to what came from the factory?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Scirocco16 said:


> Nice work, did you just apply new black vinyl to the B pillars, similar to what came from the factory?


Yes  My friend works at a vinyl shop, so he helped me out there.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Very excited to see this thing in Ocean City!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks 

Just had a blonde moment!

The tires on my Zenders are 175/50.... I'm going to swap the two front tires on the Zenders  That should give me enough clearance to make the front sit a tad lower and not rub


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome car....

:beer:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah I found gold crowns on Ebay and love them.









Gold plated door handle inserts


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Did some cleaning and polishing yesterday. Have a couple of little things left to do before H20.


----------



## bignate948 (Jan 16, 2006)

amazing :heart:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great!!


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

Joe, car came out proper. Looking damn good.........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Type S said:


> Joe, car came out proper. Looking damn good.........:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Cam, how've you been?


----------



## dustinmicks (Apr 27, 2010)

I just read through this whole thread, nightshift is wonderful 
The bodywork is incredible, I wish I had the skills/balls to tackle it. My caddy has a few rust spots and a crack where the handles were shaved and I'm absolutely terrified to have a crack at it. Maybe time to pull up my socks. This is inspirational


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

dustinmicks said:


> I just read through this whole thread, nightshift is wonderful
> The bodywork is incredible, I wish I had the skills/balls to tackle it. My caddy has a few rust spots and a crack where the handles were shaved and I'm absolutely terrified to have a crack at it. Maybe time to pull up my socks. This is inspirational


Risk/Reward? Lol thanks man  I'm not going to lie, it's been a fight , and struggle at some points.

Few pictures I found from H20. 


































So I tested my alternator, after h20, in addition to not having enough grounds, my alternator wasn't charging the system.

Tonight I'm swapping in the new Reman 90am bosch unit, running new 4 gauge and a new exciter wire.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I found quite a few things wrong, the main line to the alternator - > starter had a loose terminals.... and then I went to work!

I bought a new Alternator to have because my tests were showing 12 volts with the car running at 3500... But I didn't change the alternator because the case was different, they gave me the case for AC even though I asked for no AC. So I wound up just swapping the voltage regulator / brushes.

Ran new 4 gauge wire to the starter - > Alternator
Ran a new exciter wire.
Cleaned up the starter mounting point.
Added a 2 Gauge ground from the Front Bumper Bolts to the Negative Terminal
Ran a 4 Gauge ground from the starter bolt to the aux fusebox ground terminal
Grounded the Alternator case to the engine block with a 4 gauge wire. ( I tried finding copper braided stuff local and couldn't )

Changed the brushes and the voltage regulator.

Now when I Rev at 3500, with all the accessories on, it climbs from 13.6 up to 13.9....

Compared to the 12.5 before I did all this,

I have a 2 amp trickle charger on the battery right now to fully charge it, because I'm sure it lost some of it's juice. Then I should be good... I think!


On a brighter note, I was chosen for First Class Fitment show  But, I don't think I'll be able to go because I'll be in Disney on Vacation


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on being chosen!


----------



## the dubshow (Mar 18, 2008)

this is some seriously amazing work. Well done man. Well done. slowclap.jpg. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

the dubshow said:


> this is some seriously amazing work. Well done man. Well done. slowclap.jpg.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you 


























From this weekend <3


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy Christ Joe you mentioned on f-book your car but didnt mention your awesome build!!!! You are a master of the body work cant wait to see what you do with the crush ! :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

96jettatrekdawg said:


> Holy Christ Joe you mentioned on f-book your car but didnt mention your awesome build!!!! You are a master of the body work cant wait to see what you do with the crush ! :thumbup:


Thank you 










I have a few pictures from a shoot I did over the weekend... But I'll post one teaser picture for now.










I decided to do a few other things to the car during the winter in addition to air ride.

I looked into installing Dynamat, but couldn't justify the price!
Also the reviews from people weren't really that great.
I asked my 3m rep if they had any sound deadner , and they did.
































This was about 60 bucks for the box! Just as thick as the dynamat, and easier to use, no need for a stupid roller tool that works half ass.

I'm adding a 4 channel 110 watt Amplifier and sound deadning to clean up and address the cabin noise 

I'm looking for a few parts if anyone can help me.
16v Brake Booster
16v Metal Coolant Pipe from Firewall to Waterpump
And maybe some Billet Reservoirs and tanks


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

cool car.somehow i have never seen this thread or car:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Where did you mount your coil?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

It's hidden in the rain tray 

:laugh:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Snow everywhere










Rabbit project is " iced in "

Been doing small things like polishing stuff


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Power Steering Rez I had made out of Aliuminum so I can either chrome or gold plate <3










Yeah yeah yeah, I enjoy my power steering. 

Also, chroming my brake booster, and trying to fabricate a brake reservoir.

I want spring already.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Mad pimp! Er..um......sorry the shiny reservoir got me excited!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

prom king said:


> Been doing small things like polishing stuff


Would be nicer with a gold cap.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Would be nicer with a gold cap.


You mean like this


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

prom king said:


> You mean like this


Bingo!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya I saw that coming..... 

What is that an old school beetle cap?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Did you find the 16v booster? I used one off an MK3 with some modification.

-Alex


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

20v_boost said:


> Did you find the 16v booster? I used one off an MK3 with some modification.
> 
> -Alex


Sad news, the reservoir doesn't fit. It fits my other mk1s, but because the Scirocco has to be different the Scirocco reservoir nipples go straight down.

Well I'm still in the process of converting more stuff to chrome/gold theme. Did a little more today.

Swapped out the old Distributor, cap and gold plated ignition timing bolts. 


I still have some hose clamps to swap out, but I'm waiting till I find the metal coolant line to disrupt the cooling system. I need that metal line that runs from the waterpump to the heater core. If anyone has one, I'll glady pick it up from them.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

What's a heater core 🙈


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> What's a heater core 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy my heat, wipers and power steering <3


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Chrome Powersteering Reservoir
Chrome Brake Booster
Chrome Brake Booster Reservoir
Chrome Coolant Distribution Pipe.
Gold plated VW Emblem
Car also has a new 2.5 TT Exhaust with a Borla instead of the crappy Magnaflow
Thinking about tinting the windows? Yay or Nay?

New Interior  custom made Recaro jackets, and headliner.

New Ni-Copper Brake lines being run in the engine bay, also going to buff them so they look a little better.

Car is due for a DETAIL bad.








So dirty, it's covered in DUST from being in my shop 

















When I powdercoat my headlamp frame, what color should I do them? Silver , Gloss black? or Satin Black?


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally, i'm not really into chrome or gold. I do love polished aluminum though. Regardless, this car is sweet, even with the gold and chrome stuff. Awesome job man.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Teighlor O' said:


> Personally, i'm not really into chrome or gold. I do love polished aluminum though. Regardless, this car is sweet, even with the gold and chrome stuff. Awesome job man.


Polished Aluminum is sooo hard to up keep. I know my wheels are polished 
Thank you


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

prom king said:


> Polished Aluminum is sooo hard to up keep. I know my wheels are polished
> Thank you



Eastwood makes a good clearcoat for aluminum. I used it on the engine cases of my '69 Bonneville and i ride it until i can't ride it anymore because of the weather(actually rode it for a month in Feb), and its held up. ill put up pics sometime. You just have to follow the directions to the letter. But yeah AWESOME car, man.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So I have a lot to do this coming weekend... I forgot Staggered is May 4th....

Well I got some new parts








New Polished Brake Reservoir








Chrome Brake Booster.

I'm going to install new Ni-Copper lines in the front.

I washed her the other day, but she needs a detail









I've been playing with my wifes cabby


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

prom king said:


> Tough crowd. I feel like I'm wasting time with this thread.


Not a chance, not when someone like me stays awake until after 2am on a work night reading your entire thread :beer: :beer:

Awesome build  I have a few questions about the carbs, tuning, the cooler plumbing, vacuum, etc


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good joe! Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Getting ready for a couple of changes, mostly going to install some more crap in the engine bay. I still have to install the brake booster, run new ni-copper lines, plate the engine mounts, and battery hold down bracket.

I found a NOS 16v coolant distribution metal coolant line, that I will be plating as well. 

Hope to see some people at cult classic!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Great project!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Updates. It's been a while.









This is my interior color " Creme "
Going to do my headliner, in this color.
The centers of the Recaros will also be in this color.
As well as my shift boot, ebrake boot.... I'm planning on picking up a new carpet as well.










Custom headliner. <3

I'm still procrastinating swaping my chrome booster etc, I'm waiting for a few other pieces to get back, such as my chrome coolant pipe, and engine mounts etc.




























In the mean time, I'm driving her around a lot, and enjoying the car


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Perfect interior color. I plan on same color combo with my corrado. LY3d Tornado red with a creme (porsche like) leather interior :thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

That color interior looks familiar... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> That color interior looks familiar...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't even pick it the upholster did umpkin:
Looks familiar to even joenges interior too


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol. His is saddle. Funny thing is I didn't come across his car until after my seats were already done and the rest of the car in the process. It's a small word! Especially with Instagram haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

you aren't using kip to do your interior?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> you aren't using kip to do your interior?


I don't know who kip is 
I thought you used some place locally in Queens or something.

This cars so out of hand now, I never intended on painting the bay, or doing interior, and I've prob spent more on the engine bay than the rest of the car.
Everytime I see your bay or another shaved mk1 bay... It makes me mad that I didn't do the bay when I had the motor pulled. 

I suck.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Not that hard to pull the motor this winter and paint the bay :thumbup: 

All project cars go wayyyy further than intended. I pulled my motor to replace a rear main seal and do a minor wire tuck to clean it up, ended up with a full shaved bay and a 24v vr6 haha!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

prom king said:


> I don't know who kip is
> I thought you used some place locally in Queens or something.
> 
> This cars so out of hand now, I never intended on painting the bay, or doing interior, and I've prob spent more on the engine bay than the rest of the car.
> ...


When I did my interior I used Phenoix in Nassau. They are a rip off. Loves trim (aka kip) is in Georgia and his work is incredible and very fade priced. He just did my headrests and door arms that you saw. He did timbos interior (purple mk3 from slaw) just talk to him, contact him from insta. 

And yeah, shaved bays are cool and all.. But I want to drive my car! It's taking way longer than I hoped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> When I did my interior I used Phenoix in Nassau. They are a rip off. Loves trim (aka kip) is in Georgia and his work is incredible and very fade priced. He just did my headrests and door arms that you saw. He did timbos interior (purple mk3 from slaw) just talk to him, contact him from insta.
> 
> And yeah, shaved bays are cool and all.. But I want to drive my car! It's taking way longer than I hoped.
> 
> ...


Yeah is work looks great, only thing that sucks is finding someone locally to redo the seats etc.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

g e o r g e D! said:


> When I did my interior I used Phenoix in Nassau. They are a rip off. Loves trim (aka kip) is in Georgia and his work is incredible and very fade priced. He just did my headrests and door arms that you saw. He did timbos interior (purple mk3 from slaw) just talk to him, contact him from insta.
> 
> And yeah, shaved bays are cool and all.. But I want to drive my car! It's taking way longer than I hoped.
> 
> ...


I bet you paid through the nose in shipping for seats and such all the way from GA...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

1broknrado said:


> I bet you paid through the nose in shipping for seats and such all the way from GA...


I just stated I had my headrests and door arms done by him. Seats were done last year locally, but even if I shipped them to the guy I used now it would have been cheaper for me probably. Shipping seats isn't horrible via greyhound. Probably be around 120 each way. His work is worth it.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

what a bad job, please do it over


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Had to match my oil cap and distributor. 

#friends


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

so when does the bay shaving start


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

prom king said:


> Had to match my oil cap and distributor.
> 
> #friends


Your gold and chrome parts look awesome. Who does your plating? Do you have to do anything special before sending the parts? Like sanding down any texture on plastic parts?

-Alex


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

20v_boost said:


> Your gold and chrome parts look awesome. Who does your plating? Do you have to do anything special before sending the parts? Like sanding down any texture on plastic parts?
> 
> -Alex


I believe on the plastic, they are vacuum plated. It's very expensive. It's almost so expensive it makes me mad thinking about it lol.










Gloomy day on Saturday, took her for a drive, and took a picture on our farm.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Can we have another peek at the engine bay? :heart:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I still have to find time to install my booster! I have a new polished manifold coming soon, and a few other things up my sleve. It will prob look different before h20  I hope to clean it up, and then shave it.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love itttt. Put that battery in the trunk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Everything you been doing looks great!

Any plans to re-route the fuel line? 

Maybe running the 90 bend down off the reg under the rail and back up by alternator bracket


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah that's part of shaving the bay.

I drive the car hard every weekend. I originally had no intent on making the engine bay " nice ".... this was all kind of improv

But I plan on welding all the unnecessary holes, I already cleaned up the seam sealer, wire tucking and hiding all the tires, and moving the battery to the rear.

YES.

I bought Euro lights, and Euro Valances. I joined the Euro light parade


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

prom king said:


> I joined the Euro light parade


No, dooooon't! :laugh:

Seriously, your car is looking great with US spec headlight. 
Like most other US cars with euro bumpers only, IMHO.


----------



## bonsai007 (Mar 5, 2013)

How, just HOW did you manage to get those tail lights that shiny and.. smooth and .. how did you get those grooves away? (Hope groove is the right word) 
Holy **** i want them so bad


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

+1 for the Euro Lights. Your car looks great with the US lights, true. But it will look BETTER with the Euro lights. US spec lights are just a bastardization of the design intent of the car to meet old 1980's DOT requirements. Doooooo it!

-Alex


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

20v_boost said:


> +1 for the Euro Lights.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

veedubtek said:


>


THANK YOU :heart:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

prom king said:


> THANK YOU :heart:


No intention to offend... you know best what you want for your car!

And... I'm in the «euro light parade» as well. Front AND rear.
Beat that lol


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

onurB said:


> No intention to offend... you know best what you want for your car!
> 
> And... I'm in the «euro light parade» as well. Front AND rear.
> Beat that lol


I'm not easily offended. I have a twisted sick sense of humor, some who are my friends on facebook have experienced it already.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

" Gold it up "


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

you know that is just too much right?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

That wheel looks amazing, good choice :thumbup: 

I really like everything you've done with the car so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Gooooooold! Sweet!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Looks great man!

Did you get the brake booster in yet? Can't wait to see that!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Looks great man!
> 
> Did you get the brake booster in yet? Can't wait to see that!


No I plan on doing it this weekend. I've kind of been dreading installing it, considering it's a PIA and right now the cars been running and driving great. There's a bunch of while your at it's while doing this. I bought a new ATE master, and gold plated the two nuts that attached the master to the booster. Also installing new brake lines etc... I should have taken a picture of the booster with the master mocked up. Also picked up a new grommet for the booster, and ordered a polished check valve. $$$$ 

This weekend, I plan on actually working on my own car. I haven't worked on my car in a long time as I've been busy with work, my son and a volvo restoration I'm doing for a friend.

Volvo P1800... doing a complete floor pan, and sill replacement. Lots of fun... someone tried to hide the rust....









When I saw this I knew something was wrong...









When I saw this :banghead:









When I saw this :laugh:

So I've been involved with this, and haven't had any motivation to work on my car when it's running and driving fantastic? 

Lets switch to a positive note.

I love driving this car...



















On the farm at my house.










So hopefully Saturday I have time to install the chrome coolant pipe, the new pipe deletes the extra flange pipe to the head eliminating this extra waterpipe. Making it cleaner. It was super hard to find this waterpipe. I found a NOS pipe that wasn't covered in rust and I was able to have chromed.










Also I need to build my new alternator.
Satin Black case, new bosch alternator internals with a gold pulley & polished fan.



















In this picture you can see the " black " coolant pipe. I'm going to try and find one that I can either polish or chrome. I kinda have to measure it, and check the size / diameter of it, it's been a couple of years now.










Also install the Euro Lights, and the new smoked euro turns I got.

I'm also trying to pickup a set of Euro Valances. 

Also in the winter, I'll pull the motor and install the passenger side engine mount. I don't feel like doing that now.










My wife is not to happy again , there's another set of wheels in the house.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

prom king said:


>


Your son doing a selfie with a set of wheels in the background? lol


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good  

Will I see you this weekend ?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Looking good
> 
> Will I see you this weekend ?


Nah, nick has my radiator support braces he's polishing, so I don't want to drive to far without them.

I'm pretty sure I'm going to do that Ivy League East meet in Patchogue... considering it's 5 mins from my house, and I can bring Jess and Jack. (Wife and Son)


----------



## Wrighteous (Jun 24, 2014)

Your engine bay is drool worthy... excellent work!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Saturday, I picked prob the worst day to install the booster. It was 90ish degrees out, and about 120 in my green house. :-x









I took the car to work, and wound up installing a new fan switch, and adding another 8inch slim fan. Car still runs a little hot for my liking, the gauge gets a little more than halfway with highway driving and a little traffic. I plan on swaping the thermostat and adding some water wetter? I've heard some mixed reviews on the product, but I'll give it a shot.


















I still have to install the chrome water coolant pipe, and side outlet from the head.
I also want to install a lower temp thermostat, I plan on doing that something this week or weekend.


















I think it's funny how when you look at the car... it looks grainy. It's the reflection from the blacktop 
I used a exfoliating mit I got from Carbon Collective, it was the best detailing product I've used in a long time.

I went to install my Euro lights on Saturday, and I had to " make " some adjusters  
So I just finished a few minutes ago making my own set of adjusters on one light.
My problem was that on one of the lamps, the main beam, someone had routed the holes out to the size of a quarter and the plastic clips wouldn't clip in.

I installed my gold Nardi. I really like it, it clashes with my current interior. BUT, I really like the feel, and looking at it when I'm driving.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Post pics of that wheel


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Looks killer!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Making me wanna go carbs. And wish I had a body shop so I could do my bay properly.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So starting to compile my list of stuff I'll be doing this winter on the car.

I'm going to be starting to slow down on the car, she's an expensive adventure.

Rebuilding my alternator right now.
Pretty sure I'm going to have the case polished.











I went to New Jersey last weekend for a show called Wekfest. My first time, it was a good time. I had a great time, I placed in the event... I didn't expect to win anything nor did I even really want to go, I was nervous. 
I placed third in the Euro Category. 


















On the way there  









I found this on instagram. I thought it was funny :laugh:

_JDS9110-web by promking1, on Flickr

_JDS9161-web by promking1, on Flickr

Kind of amazing how much the front end changed with the Euro lights... These are from a month earlier!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

butter!! now roll with me on the morning of the H2o show ....make my car look like doodoo and call it a day...Oh an place 1st on scirocco mild or wild modify, just saying.

The car is looking superb!

el t


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good.. Congrats on placing! Did Kyle place first? And yes, it is a very expensive adventure. I just try to stay focused on the end prize. 

Excited to see when you start shaving your bay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Trying to learn how to use my Nikon D3100


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Doing a fine job so far!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Easily one of my favorite builds!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

October update.
Last month. I found a hood a NOS Aftermarket Chinese hood. I had terrible luck trying to find a nice clean OEM hood, all of the used ones I found were rusty and or dented... So now I have 3 hoods. My old hood that was on the car.. was okay just had bad bodywork on it. When I painted the car it was the last panel I painted, and the only part on the car I didn't strip... well it bit me in the ass... It still looks good, however in certain light and angles you can see little popping from the old bodywork creeping up after it was primed twice. So I didn't feel like stripping my current hood and rushing to finish it... Wound up painting the aftermarket hood. It looked great and I went onto polishing it. 








Well the Tuesday night before h2oi I burned it. I was wetsanding and blocking it flat. I must have zoned out and I burned the edge. Rookie mistake, and more hood bad luck. So I had to reclear it.









Recleared it went home mad









I still haven't polished this hood because I hate it. The hood doesn't really fit that well, it's high in the back and is high on the drivers side, like it has a bow in it. However it lines up in the front and rear, but not in the middle of the fender. I tried to bend it slightly and wound up giving it a couple of soft hand dents... I can't win with hoods lol. So this winter I'm having the old hood that fit soda blasted and stripped completely. 
Jess (my wife) says I'm an as$hole and it fits fine. 

She is also mad at me because I want to shave the bay.

I have big plans this winter, doing things a little extreme. 

Interior and shaving the bay are plans for this winter. 

Currently my interior jackets are being made  We're waiting on the embroidery shop to finish the Recaro name 

.









I found a few pictures from when I first bought the car, it shows how terrible the paint was on this car.









Now a couple of pictures from the Summer

















Euro Lights installed
















H2oi


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

prom king said:


>


That Nardi is f*cking sex. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Get errrr done !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup: great pictures . . . Car is looking top notch


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

So I realized a lot of my pictures are dead.
My build thread is all over the place...
I never really listed my mods to engine what I've done etc.

I've changed and done so much to this car over the last couple of years... There isn't a part of his car, I haven't touched...


Engine
Motor swap from 1.8L to 2.1
9A Overbored from 2.0 to 2.1L
Head has been completely rebuilt new seals guides etc...
Tectonics Tuning Lightweight lifters and Valve Springs
Schrick 276 Cams
ARP Headstuds
Kent Racing Kevlar Timing Belt
TT Adjustable Timing Gear
Mocal Thermostat Oil Cooler 
Raceland Header.
Runs on Weber 45 Carburetors that were completely torn down ultrasonic cleaned and rebuilt
2.5 Techtonics exhausted completed with a Borla exhaust.
Engine Runs on MSD, with an 8980 MSD Timing Computer










This is when my motor was freshly assembled outside the car.










MY 020 freshly assembled after a rebuild.
With new ARP bolt kit.
Peloquin 020
New seals, gear oil... everything









Rms when I first got them with stock .5inch lips.








Then I made my son order new parts from racing team hoffman.
2.0 lips in the front.
2.5 lips in the back
New gold bolts and new center caps.
Then made him put them together.
















Stock .5 lips with 195/45/15s

















Showing external oil cooler location

Front end transformation







2007







2013







2014

Numerous stupid things I've done... don't have all the pictures but some









New Gas tank, Pumps









Gold Plated Expansion Cap









All of the old control arms + bushings and old rack.
I now have in my possession thanks to Peter from the Scirocco a manual rack with the matching steering knuckle. 

New Bosch Reman Polished Alternator with Gold Pulley

































Chromed hinges, door latches , strikers , safety catch hood prop rod, valve cover, and brake booster

Interior is a work in process 

Thankfully I was blessed with a crack free dash... I plan on doing nothing to the dash as it's in great shape.
I just purchased a center console, that will swap out my one currently with a little damage in the corner.










My Headliner was made by scratch from the AMAZINGLY talented Johnnyphenom! You can see it and the color in this picture...Recaro Trophys were swapped into the interior the centers are in the process of being converted to the cream color to match the headliner as seen in the passenger seat.








Teaser picture I got from him <3









Door Cards centers were recovered in black. You can see the old Momo wheel I used to have installed. 








My favorite piece my Gold Nardi which will have it's matching Shift Knob.

I'll leave you guys on these two pictures.









<img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3946/15481403297_ec5594ea01_b.jpg" width="1200" height="600" alt="15026910963_de92f3eb10_o"></a>

Winter is coming










More bad decisions coming soon...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

opcorn: Would love to see this thing in person at some point next season.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ Agreed!


----------



## Rabbitboy23 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cant wait to see what else you do! Everyone always says scirocco's are ugly. This is the perfect example of how to change that lol. BTW crack free scirocco dash!?!?!? Never seen one lol Im in for this!:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Finishing a few odds and ends this winter.

Mostly the interior with Johnnyphenom <3

Concentrating the most on my other project for now. 
24v mk1.


----------



## mkimega (Oct 10, 2012)

nofriends


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

I have to admit, that this is one of the most beautiful sciroccos that i have seen.


----------



## skyrush2 (May 27, 2014)

prom king said:


> Boo old single stage paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


news paper? haha:laugh:


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Polished Tail Lights*

How many hours did it take to polish the rear tail lights, awesome work btw


----------



## S216VR32EVO (Aug 11, 2016)

*Nicest s2 engine bay ever !!! Ever.*

Nicest s2 engine bay ever !!! Ever.

Got my vote for perhaps NICEST SCIROCCO BUILD EVER !!!!!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm still here...
Working on either polishing the head or going to paint it... Either way that's this weekends project. Motor is almost ready to go back in the car.






















































Things are starting to come together.

Few more things to mock up before I put the engine in the car. I'm working on " tucking " my linkage for the carbs under them, however I have to overcome the waterneck problem I ran into, the ABF waterneck is in the way. I have another one on the way, as well as a custom one in the works.

I'm still around...


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

That is one beautiful engine, has me salivating! Excellent work.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm lacking superlatives to comment your work, sir.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Really glad to see this car back. Has been one of my favorites. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## the dubshow (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, looking awesome. Haven't browsed the forum in years. Its refreshing to see some of the great cars still going. :thumbup:


----------



## Imatk (Sep 13, 2016)

Ummm WOW dude... just... no words. Beautiful.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm still around.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

*Stunning*

Wondered where your car has been. Performance VW is in your future. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:wave: Hey buddy. Same here.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

m.design said:


> How many hours did it take to polish the rear tail lights, awesome work btw


That looks to be clear coated after sanding ridges down, then wet sand to 2000 grit and clear coat would be my guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Does this car actually exist?


----------



## Mkvkyle (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful car man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

hi


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

prom king said:


> hi


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

> hi


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Things have changed slighty, line routing, fluid in the car, and the engine actually runs.









Fuel lines, and air lines are ran.









Working on the false floor, airline setup and fitting the Newton Commerical Carpet









Carpet requires a little trimming , but seems very nice. To be honest it was expensive, and for the price I thought it wasn't going to require any trimming. 









I don't know why this pictures colors are weird but here's my unicorn NON AC center console, with my custom gold bezel Air Fuel Gauge with my custom shiftboot. 

Progress is progress


----------



## WhatTheFultz (Oct 9, 2018)

that carpet looks so much better than what is in mine, how much did you pay to ship from Newton. also curious about your vaccuum setup, do you have the gas tank vent running to the tip sensor and charcoal canister or did you eliminate that?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good Joe. That NOS tank looks weird, but glad to see it coming together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

False floor is finished, airlines are ran and installed. I just have to power it up which I plan on doing this weekend. 
The speakers still need to be wired, but that really isn't that big of a deal. I'm happy to see everything is finally coming into place.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Seems there is no
Time to reply to members! Glad
Mine is spring time ready!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

